# Amplificador de Auto de 2000W



## d4rkzone (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola,

Quisiera saber que en realidad es lo que se quema si le pongo una bocina de mayor potencia y entonces el canal se quema. Viendo por encima mi amplificador solo veo como 5 resistores que están quemados. Solo estoy pensando reemplazarlos ya que no veo ningun otro daño superficial.

Que me recomiendan. Es la primera vez que brego con un amplificador de audio.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2009)

d4rkzone dijo:


> Quisiera saber que en realidad es lo que se quema si le pongo una bocina de mayor potencia y entonces el canal se quema.


Nada se quema si se pone un parlante de mayor potencia, y si se quema un ampli pueden ser montones de cosas.

Con esos datos nada más no va a ser posible dar ninguna opinión fundada.

Saludos


----------



## bebeto (Dic 27, 2009)

Pocos datos... Si se pone un parlante de mas potencia no pasa nada.
El tema es si: tu amplificador esta diseñado para 4 ohms no lo podes cargar con 2 ohms.
Para encontrar los daños: chequea cada transistor. antes de cambiar algo.
Suerte

P.D:  Se necesitan mas datos para saber que pasa, imagenes ayudan y datos tecnicos tanto de ampli como del parlante que utilizaste.


----------



## d4rkzone (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola,

El amplificador encendía el problema era que no funcionaban los canales.
Estuve mirando y reemplace todos los transistores ya que o los pines se partieron o el transistor en si, se partió. Además de las resistencias que vi quemadas. (En la tienda de electrónica no tenían transistores de 70A asi que me dieron el de reemplazo de 80A).

El daño fue tan grave que surfrió que algunas lineas de estaño del board se salieron así que lo conecte con un jumper o le tire el mismo pin hacia donde tenía que ir (esto está mal?). El problema ahora es que uno de los transistores al conectarla a la electricidad me hace un corto circuto. Aun no entiendo la razón. 

Leí que puedo limpiar el board con alcohol isoporol. Pero esto acaso no es flamable aunque se que se evapora. No lo e hecho por inseguridad. 

Aqui les envio las fotos de antes y después. Aun pensando en que podrá ser que se me quema el transistor de la izquierda que tiene la flecha en una de las fotos. 

Fotos: http://img14.imageshack.us/g/pc231287.jpg/


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 28, 2009)

Tratá de no manchar la placa con los dedos llenos de grasa siliconada, se pueden ver tus huellas digitales por toda la placa  
Además emprolijá esas soldaduras, parece que hay cortos en varios lados.
Después limpiá con alcohol isopropílico y un cepillo de dientes o similar. Es inflamable, pero esperás dos segundos a que se evapore y listo.


Cómo fue exactamente que se quemó? Porque con un parlante más grande ningún amplificador se quema. De qué impedancia eran los parlantes y el amplificador?


Saludos.


PD: Revisá la fuente antes que el amplificador.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 28, 2009)

Ni siquiera isopropílico. No se justifica.
Con alcohol común y corriente (etílico) y un cepillo de dientes viejo vas a tener los mismos resultados (y más barato). Hacelo en un lugar ventilado y dejá secar bien todo antes de toquetear nada más.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola. Que marca y modelo es la unidad? para ver si consigo el plano y asi ayudarte mejor. Por la placa no es un amplificador chico, tiene doble fuente de alimentacion y como todos los amplificadores de coche NO tiene proteccion contra cortocircuitos a la salida lo que lo hace mas que vulnerable si la instalacion en el auto no esta en buenas condicones o debidamente dimensionada.

Los consejos antes mensionados son totalmente correctos para reparaciones comunes pero me parece (por las fotos) que tu amplificador esta como en terapia intensiva.

un saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

http://img12.imageshack.us/i/pc261300.jpg

En esa foto si la analizan bien, un Transistor TO-3P está en el lugar de un TO-92 como para empezar. Saber si están bien los pines. La fuente de alimentación es un mundo de fogonazos. Podrias empezar desmontando tooodos los transistores y medirlos uno por uno para ver cuales están en corto. Aunque uno sirviese, recomiendo remplazar todos.

Los de la etapa de salida tambien puede que esten en corto y cuando lo enciendes lo único que haces es quemar más la fuente de alimentación.

Para no estár a ciegas. ¿No sabes el modelo del amplificador?

Saludos!!!


----------



## d4rkzone (Dic 28, 2009)

Es una Nitro Bmw-486. Pero no logre conseguir el esquemático por ningun lado.

Los transistores los cambié todos por eso mismo. Creo que están en lo cierto, el transistor que mencionaron debe ser el que esta haciendo corto lo reemplazaré y les dire que tal.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Es mejor que verifiques TODOS los transistores, hace falta uno en corto para volver a ver muchos fogonazos. Se te va a adelantar el Fin de año con tanta chispa.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 28, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://img12.imageshack.us/i/pc261300.jpg
> 
> En esa foto si la analizan bien, un Transistor TO-3P está en el lugar de un TO-92 como para empezar.



Dios santo, tenés razón, Q40 no era ni de casualidad ese transistor!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Tomasito dijo:


> Dios santo, tenés razón, Q40 no era ni de casualidad ese transistor!!



Offtopic: Estaba muy buena la firma pasada Drix .


----------



## jose18 (Mar 27, 2010)

hola tengo un amplificador audiopipe modelo gd3001 alguien me podria facilitar el diagrama electronico se los agradeceria mucho, les cuento que se quemaron 4 mosfet de la fuente ya se los cambie y se sigue protejiendo. e notado que no tiene una proteccion que esta marcada como TH1 y tiene un simbolo de resisitencia lo he visto en otros amplificadores y va atornillada a los disipadores de calor, me imagino que es una proteccion de sobrecalentamiento , como puedo checar si es eso el problema, si le pongo una resistencia normal sera q*UE* funcione????? les agradeceria q*UE* me ayudaran saludos


----------



## HLozada (Abr 4, 2010)

Generalmente las plantas de autos trabajan  sin problema sin el sensor de temperatura, pero si sobrecalientas la planta adios a los mosfet de la fuente, trata de chequear los transistores de las salidas, al estar uno en corto se va a proteccion.


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 5, 2010)

HLozada dijo:


> Generalmente las plantas de autos...



Los amplificadores de car audio se llaman Amplificadores de audio, no plantas.

No tiene por que protegerse el amplificador por el problema del thermistor, en primera no tiene por que dañarse este componente, o acaso han arreglado un amplificador con ese problema?


----------



## jose18 (Abr 5, 2010)

pues la verdad no se como checarlos a la salida tiene mosfet ya que es clase d, lo que e notado es que cuando se sacude el auto al pasar por una calle mala se escucha un sonido como de un golpe en el wofer, e notado que al sacudirse se protege y vuelve a funcionar, como si se tratara de un falseo, he notado que tiene un relevador a la salida del wofer sospecho que pudiera estar dañado. sobre el recalentamiento no creo que sea eso ya que no se calienta, como podria checar los mosfet de salida, no tengo mucha experiencia con este tipo de amplificador ya que es el primero de clase d que estoy intentando reparar. le cambie todos los mosfet de la fuente que en total son 8. los que tenia eran los irf3205 segun su hoja de datos tiene una resistencia interna de .008 ohm  pero no los pude conseguir los que consegui y coloque fueron los irfz44 que segun la hoja de datos tiene una resistencia interna de .032 ohm.  que tanto me puede afectar al colocarle otros mosfert a la fuente, sera que disminuya su rendimiento? por lo pronto sigo con ese detalle del amplificador se se protege al sacudirlo puede que se deva a un falseo pero ya resolde las terminales del relevador pero aun asi persiste el poblema. espero que anguien me pudiera ayudar. gracias.

lo que sucede es que no tiene el termistor marcado como th1, en vez de ello le coloque una resistencia de 50k ohm. lo que pasa es que este amplificador lle go en malas condiciones lo intentaron reparar pero la persona que lo hizo no tiene ni la mas minima idea de electronica, por que cheque la fuente y le habia colocado unis transistores en lugar de los fet que se volaron y el termistor no lo tenia. le quite todos los transistores y le coloque fet, el amplificado ya funciona el detalle es  que cuando se sacude se protege por unos segundos y se vuelve a restablecer.

el amplificador es audiopipe modelo g3001 es clase d si alguien me pudiera pasar el diagrama se lo agradeceria ya que la placa es de doble cara y algunos componentes tapan las pistas es un poco dificil seguir la trayectiria para checar los componentes.


----------



## jose18 (Abr 18, 2010)

hola una pregunta.  el control de bajos remoto es solo el potenciometro o tiene tarjeta electronica, tengo un audiopipe pero no e podido conseguir el contro  asi que pienso hacerlo. si alguien me podria ayudar se lo agradeceria.


----------



## HLozada (Abr 18, 2010)

jose18 dijo:


> hola una pregunta.  el control de bajos remoto es solo el potenciometro o tiene tarjeta electronica, tengo un audiopipe pero no e podido conseguir el contro  asi que pienso hacerlo. si alguien me podria ayudar se lo agradeceria.



amigo los amplificadores(o plantas, como le decimos 100 millones de personas entre Venezuela y Colombia) cuando poseen control de bajos externo generalmente usan un potenciometro que deriva a tierra una señal monofonica presente en un conector de 6 pines en el que ademes puedes encontrar un pin con algo de voltage para alimentar un led, el potenciometro es usualmente de 20k a 50k y se usan un pin de un extremo y uno central del potenciometro. no recuerdo algun modelo que traiga un circuito activo para eso. En el conector (que es de los que usan para cable telfonico) puedes identificar el pin de audio punteando con una resistencia de 1k desde la tierra de los rca a cada pin del conector hasta que consigas el que atenua los bajos, usa la resistencia de 1k para no hacer un desastre si un pin trae algun voltage importante. un cable telefonico con un extremo de puntas desnudas te facilitara la tarea.


----------



## jose18 (Abr 18, 2010)

mira lo e estado checando, tiene 4 puntas en una de ellas hay 15v y en las otras 3 no hay voltaje. otra preguntita el potenciometro es doble o sensillo. tendran algun diagrama de un amplificador que traifa este potenciometro de cuarquier marca para que me sirva de referencia para q*UE* tenga una idea.


----------



## HLozada (Abr 18, 2010)

jose18 dijo:


> mira lo e estado checando, tiene 4 puntas en una de ellas hay 15v y en las otras 3 no hay voltaje. otra preguntita el potenciometro es doble o sensillo. tendran algun diagrama de un amplificador que traifa este potenciometro de cuarquier marca para que me sirva de referencia para q tenga una idea.



el potenciometro es sencillo y se conecta con dos cables, los pines que no te indican voltage son los que vas a utilizar, la tierra es facil de identificar porque mide entre 0 y 1 ohm con la tierra de los rcas y el pin de audio lo identificas con el metodo que te di, toma en cuenta que solo trabaja cuando el amplificador esta conmutado para bajos. (LPF)


----------



## jose18 (Abr 19, 2010)

HLozada dijo:


> el potenciometro es sencillo y se conecta con dos cables, los pines que no te indican voltage son los que vas a utilizar, la tierra es facil de identificar porque mide entre 0 y 1 ohm con la tierra de los rcas y el pin de audio lo identificas con el metodo que te di, toma en cuenta que solo trabaja cuando el amplificador esta conmutado para bajos. (LPF)




ok nadamas una pregunta cuando se sacude el amplificador o planta se pone en protencion cuando paso por una calle mala, a simple vista pareciera que es u falseo pero ya cheque la sldadura y esta bien de echo resolde algunas que se vehian sospechosas pero aun asi persiste el problema, la verdad esta muy raro no se por donde empezar, sera que agun transistor este en malas condiciones y con la vibracion se valla a proteccion???? si aguien me puediera ayudar se lo agradeceria, por lo pronto voy a checar lo del control de bajos con el potenciometro,el conector telefonico no le hace a este tipo de  amplificador ya que es mas pequeño el que trae el amplificador.


----------



## fernandocba1987 (Jun 29, 2010)

hola tengo una ov1 3000d monocanal y enciende el amplicador y se escucha que abre y cierra el relay interno. Me llama la atencion por q no entra en proteccion y las luces testigos estan normales. que puede ser??? el TH1 puede hacer esa falla??? muchas gracias


----------



## jose18 (Jul 24, 2010)

mira puedes checar e lvoltaje que saca la fuente para saber si esta funcionando correctamente te debe de dar alrededor de +/-60v

tengo una duda cambie los mosfet de la fuente le puse los irfz44 por que no consegui los irf3205, pero los que tenia originalmente  eran los irf3205, estuve checando la hoja de datos y la resistencia interna del irf3205 es menor que la del irfz44  creen que eso me pueda afectar en el desempeño de la fuente del amplificador??? sera que entregue menos potencia???altualmente ya consegui lo irf3205 pero no se si cambiarselo o dejarlo asi??? si me pudieran orientar se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## fernandocba1987 (Jul 26, 2010)

jose18 dijo:


> mira puedes checar e lvoltaje que saca la fuente para saber si esta funcionando correctamente te debe de dar alrededor de +/-60v
> 
> tengo una duda cambie los mosfet de la fuente le puse los irfz44 por que no consegui los irf3205, pero los que tenia originalmente  eran los irf3205, estuve checando la hoja de datos y la resistencia interna del irf3205 es menor que la del irfz44  creen que eso me pueda afectar en el desempeño de la fuente del amplificador??? sera que entregue menos potencia???altualmente ya consegui lo irf3205 pero no se si cambiarselo o dejarlo asi??? si me pudieran orientar se los agradeceria mucho




Perdon por desvituar el tema, pero midiendo descubro que tengo los diodos en corto, decido reemplazarlos y cuando los saque de la placa, dejaron de estar en corto , que puede ser????


----------



## Cacho (Jul 26, 2010)

Que el corto no está en los diodos, sino en algo más...
Medí los pads donde estaban los diodos y ahí vas a tener continuidad 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 26, 2010)

fernandocba1987 dijo:


> Perdon por desvituar el tema, pero midiendo descubro que tengo los diodos en corto, decido reemplazarlos y cuando los saque de la placa, dejaron de estar en corto , que puede ser????


 
Si los diodos son los que estan entre linea de salida de parlante (el positivo) y los colectores de los transistores NPN y PNP entonces lo que estan en corto son los transistores de salida y tienes continua en el parlante por ello la proteccion actua y desengancha la carga.

suete y saludos

Juan Jose


----------

